# Hello!!!



## Lois15 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello everyone! I have posted a few things already, but I just noticed this section. My name is Alyssa and im a sophmore in high school. I just recently got an ooth that hatched in my room. My mother isnt to keen on me keeping bugs in the house, but thats ok! lol Thank you to everyone who has helped me out with my many questions!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jun 13, 2008)

hey welcome to the forum


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi and Welcom Lois 15 to the forum, mom will get used to it, tell her it is bugs or drugs, which "ugs" does she want to contend with? :lol: From OHIO!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jun 13, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hi and Welcom Lois 15 to the forum, mom will get used to it, tell her it is bugs or drugs, which "ugs" does she want to contend with? :lol: From OHIO!


hahaha :lol:


----------



## Lois15 (Jun 13, 2008)

HAHA thats a good one! I have to tell her that! She would rather have the bugs!!!!


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 15, 2008)

Welcome, Alyssa!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome!!! B)


----------

